

Van Damme has got nothing on Chuck Norris - johnymair
http://www.ijreview.com/2013/12/102925-chuck-norris-just-put-van-dammes-epic-volvo-ad-completely-shame/

======
informatimago
Of course, since Chuck Norris can execute an infinite loop in less than one
second.

